# Maglight links needed please



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been reading about all the wonderful things that you can do to mini mags and "D" cell varieties. If someone could point me in the direction where parts can be acquired to do such things (I am only interested in LED) I would be indebted. 

Best regards,

Jeff


----------



## SmurfTacular (Sep 1, 2010)

CPF member Download is currently selling R3 MiniMAG drop in kits here.
What do you plan on doing with D sized Maglites? So I could point you in the right direction.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I am not looking to get 600 lumen 600 yard class out of them, but anything would be better than what they are now. Honestly, it is a truck light. I have an Inova T2 in my console because I know that maglight ain't worth a whole lot on flood, and minimal on spread with the spot. I would like a 2D light that lights up an area inside 50+ yards quite well. I am not looking to get the latest torch values...just a real decent user light.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fichtenelch (Sep 13, 2010)

You can get either the DHS Heatsinks from the Custom B/S/T Area or have a look at britelumens, they sell heatsinks for p7 and sst50's and 90's. They also sell good reflectors.
If you want a new lens, then have a look at the UCL Lenses from Flashlightlens.com

And you need to have a look at this, because there are so many different ways to go, and you should think about it first, before you start ordering loads of stuff  Personally i just completed my sst-90 mag with d2flex and 3x c nimh cells...around 2000 lumens.


----------



## dosmun (Sep 13, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277748


----------

